# Need opinions on this CD art



## Dores (Feb 12, 2012)

My band is split in half on this one. Me and and a couple of others think that this design is really cool and quite deep, while the other guys think it looks like a christian cozy CD, because of the "candle".

edit: We play melodic metalcore by the way.


----------



## Michael T (Feb 12, 2012)

What are your other options ?


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't think the candle makes it looks like Jesus-rock. Reminds me of Mahavishnu Orchestra though. What's the point of the candle flame, just get something more badass and make them happy. Also, why have the actual art in only the top left quadrant of the CD? Looks cheap IMO.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 12, 2012)

i don't understand what it is suppose to depict, but at 1st i thought it was a kind of kiddies story CD..sorry...


----------



## Dores (Feb 12, 2012)

I now realize that it has been edited so much that it's nearly impossible to see that the candle is actually supposed to depict planet earth.

Will have to make some modifications.

edit: modifications done:


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 12, 2012)

Not quite sure how a candle would exclusively connote religion, so I really wouldn't worry about that confusion.

I think that either design looks good. The "zoom out" to show that it is a candle is cool because it looks like the earth is melting inward, and the "zoom in" looks like an impressionist painting of a sun setting over a creepy valley.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I still don't understand the purpose of the candle flame. It would be a cooler image if there was no flame at all, just have the opening with the hot rock (as geologically improbable that situation may be).


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 12, 2012)

I`m telling you. The art is kinda losing the point. I mean there`s a peaceful candle in the middle, but the earth looks like its gonna crack into pieces. The CD should just be full black with the band name logo on the top, and the title on the bottom. I think that would just be killer, and leave a good impression. Yeah. Right now its definitly reminds me of a Christian ballad album.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like it has no point. The design isn't horrible, but it feels really pointless, like there's no real focus to the design.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 13, 2012)

for the me the candle is too nice, too soft : candles are for women who like to take bath and shit like this...and if i may add a 2nd opinion, the overall feel of the artwork reminds me a 70s hippy still, kind of soft and blurry


----------



## Dores (Feb 13, 2012)

The earth/candle is going away. Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 15, 2012)

In the first picture I thought it was a candle and flame which looked really good the way I saw it. The world/flame looks kind of eh

EDIT: OHHH I get it, the planet is like those candles that have the dug out top. That does look pretty cool


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Feb 15, 2012)

One look at the art and this is my take:

Its probably a New-Age / Ambient music CD.
Its probably a World Fusion CD for a certain cause / awareness. 

That same candle in the palm of hands would totally make for a great Awareness CD.

I just read your style is metalcore. I don't listen to that genre much so I don't know the related artwork that is common in the genre.

I like the art itself. Not so much on the CD, but the art by itself is pretty kickass.


----------

